# RB26 powered Z



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

—A“üŽÔ—¼�@—A“üƒp�[ƒcŽæˆµ‚¢�ACUSTOM�AVIPERƒZƒLƒ…ƒŠƒeƒB�[“™�@Žæˆµ‚¢�@COMMON SNAPPER ƒRƒ‚ƒ“ƒXƒiƒbƒp�[�@ƒgƒbƒvƒy�[ƒW


----------



## s15sky (Dec 6, 2006)

mmmmmmmm


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

i bet thats nippy.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Now that is a cool car - Awesome :smokin:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice job but those wheels look cacka IMHO. Needs some Ultralites or something a bit .... I dunno - more class and less sass.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

That's my dreamcar right there. Every time I think of sticking a 25 in my 32, I get a second voice in my head telling my to buy a Z to put the 20 in.
Amazing looking cars, especially with a set of fat arches on them.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

:bowdown1:
Only thing I'd change are the wheels, they look too modern for the car lol


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMM now that is gorgeous, bet that shifts


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Sugoi-neh


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

It has an R33 GTR cockpit as well, great job, but wrong car to put in . . . they don't have pics of the interior on their site thought, saw them in a magazine . .


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

makes me wish i still had mine:wavey: nismoman


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmmmmm I just made a mess im my pants 

As for fitting ultralites for more class - ROFL! 

Butuz


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> :bowdown1:
> Only thing I'd change are the wheels, they look too modern for the car lol


Needs some classic Watanabe's IMO


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wack a set of pink advan 3 spokes and jobdone!

looks cool thou


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

cyberspyder said:


> Needs some classic Watanabe's IMO


mm how about some nice Watanabe 17x9 split rims? :wavey: :flame: :flame: 

Butuz


----------



## Doink (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok Ok !!

I know I'm an idiot but what car is that... Looks awsome :bowdown1: 

Steve


----------

